# any casters in Raleigh?



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

would like to meet for casting practice. i have a 1000 ft. field in a conv. location (off capt. blvd. no. raleigh)


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You have one of the best casters anywhere in the Raleigh area. I am sure he will chime in.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to cast sometime....I live in apex. Where is this field off Capital?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

*csaters in raleigh*

feild is off capital blvd. just below durant rd. 
joe 919 604 0450


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just south of the Leith dealership?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If it's the same field I'm thinking of (right between the two dealerships), it looks like a great place to cast. I saw a couple of people flying model airplanes out there Friday afternoon.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

im no distance caster by a long shot. but have been lookin somewere to cast in raleigh area. im in nc state area.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

If you guys make plans let me know. If I get the time and stop smashing rods I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Joe, and we're going to try and organize a casting meet some day this week. A few hours in the afternoon or evening would be a great opportunity to get together, cast a bit and maybe learn a few things. What time would be good for people?

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

During the week is gonna be hard for me to make. Weeknds are probably the best for me.


----------



## crigg1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I would be interested in getting together although this week isn't good for me. I'd like to know whenever you do decide to do it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Where did all of this interest in the Raleigh area come from all the sudden? I am glad to see it!!! Make sure you guys get together and cast, and not just talk about it. DO NOT let this go cold!!

Robert


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds good let me know what yall are lookin at ive got my grill in the truck I take on the beach if yall wana throw a few burgers on. Josh


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Raleigh is home to the Official Baitwater Cast-a-Muck. It even made the News & Destroyer. There have been other successful events, notiably Richmond and Charlotte but probably the most famous was the Smithfield Concrete Dump Cast-A-Muck with onfield temps over 100. What was the attendance estimate? 150? 200? or somewhere thereabouts....

:fishing:


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Mudd said:


> What was the attendance estimate? 150? 200? or somewhere thereabouts....
> 
> :fishing:



I think that was the heat index for the day!


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd like to be involved also if we can settle on a date. Have access to some survey equip. to settle any distance disputes. Mudd,I remember you and Lynn P. helping out with measuring in Smithfield.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll go ahead and say I'm going to be out on the field this Wednesday and Thursday. I'm not sure when I'll be getting out there )probably mid-afternoon), but I'll be out until it gets dark or someone comes to kick me off. I have a laser rangefinder, an oche reflector and a measuring wheel to deal with distances. If someone is available to come and has 5-10 cones, that would be great.

Josh, grilling would also be greatly appreciated if you come out. Let me know, I'll bring some burgers or hot dogs to throw on.

For anyone who does not know where we are talking about: If you are traveling north on Capitol Boulevard towards Wake Forest the field will be on your left, right up the hill after crossing under I-540. Turn left onto the access road right before the car dealership, then turn right onto the road behind the dealership. My car will be parked in the driveway/circle side road.

A map of the location:

<iframe width="300" height="300" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Capital+Boulevard+and+Homestead+Dr,+Raleigh,+NC&sll=35.886495,-78.567739&sspn=0.004972,0.021973&ie=UTF8&cd=1&hq=&hnear=Capital+Blvd+%26+Homestead+Dr,+Raleigh,+Wake,+North+Carolina+27616&t=h&ll=35.885017,-78.567953&spn=0.020862,0.025749&z=14&iwloc=A&output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en&geocode=&q=Capital+Boulevard+and+Homestead+Dr,+Raleigh,+NC&sll=35.886495,-78.567739&sspn=0.004972,0.021973&ie=UTF8&cd=1&hq=&hnear=Capital+Blvd+%26+Homestead+Dr,+Raleigh,+Wake,+North+Carolina+27616&t=h&ll=35.885017,-78.567953&spn=0.020862,0.025749&z=14&iwloc=A" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

If you want to RSVP or you get lost on the way, my number is (919) 306-9227.

Evan


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

be careful what you wish for-i believe what gave tommy the bug was going up to carter-finley (?) with berney and that bunch and going from 350' to 425 or so in one afternoon fifteen or sixteen years ago.
charlie


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'll go ahead and say I'm going to be out on the field this Wednesday and Thursday. I'm not sure when I'll be getting out there )probably mid-afternoon), but I'll be out until it gets dark or someone comes to kick me off. I have a laser rangefinder, an oche reflector and a measuring wheel to deal with distances. If someone is available to come and has 5-10 cones, that would be great.
> 
> Josh, grilling would also be greatly appreciated if you come out. Let me know, I'll bring some burgers or hot dogs to throw on.
> 
> ...


Can't make Wed. (cancer doc appt) but may get a chance to sneak out late Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

big brother said:


> be careful what you wish for-i believe what gave tommy the bug was going up to carter-finley (?) with berney and that bunch and going from 350' to 425 or so in one afternoon fifteen or sixteen years ago.
> charlie


Yep, it was a life changer for Tommy. Baitwaster and Bandanna Boy healed his casting form and he took it from there.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys going to make it out there this Saturday? If so let me know I should be able to make it. Dave


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be in Durham mid day sat. If ya'll going to be around I'll come by. Probablly be around 1 at the earliest for me to get there.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm working over this weekend, but I will probably be out there next week and over next weekend.

I didn't make it out today, though I was hoping to. Hopefully I'll be over this sinus crap soon. 

Evan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mudd said:


> Yep, it was a life changer for Tommy. Baitwaster and Bandanna Boy healed his casting form and he took it from there.


Bernie and Kip were a very strong early influence on my casting progression. I think Charlie has the numbers right, they helped me go from a _very_ raw rip it and grip it 8nbait guy to understanding that technique really could make a difference. 

I think it was 350 to 435 or something close to that.

I try to pay forward as much as possible.

thanks guys...

Tommy


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I've only just seen this thread (my bad) and am interested to join the group. Weekends only work for me and this w/e is out but next (11/20-21) is open.

Brian
Cary


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

I would also be interested in joining in on a weekend. I will keep an eye out for more times.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I should make it next Saturday. Just got an email and my new top section for my TA rod will be in also. I can't wait to hook up the TA rod and my 6500 C3 CT mag and give it a whril! Anyone have any extra casting weights? If not I have bank sinkers I'll use. Dave


----------



## FATBUOY (Oct 2, 2006)

That last one we had down in smithfield the temp. readout on the truck read 114 deg.F. It was brutally hot, good turnout though!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

If anyone is going to head out this weekend let me know. it's that or rack leaves.....


----------



## crigg1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in getting in some practice today....proabably around noon or early afternoon.
Chris 616-6124


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to try and get out tomorrow afternoon. Probably around 2:00.


----------



## crigg1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone interested in getting together tomorrow, Sat. 11/27?


----------

